# shutdown not working any more

## tenspd137

Hi all,

I am running  an X86_64  gentoo-sources kernel 3.7.0 with OpenRC 11.8.  This never used to be a problem, but now when I do

```
shutdown -h now or shutdown -r now
```

the system hangs after displaying the

```
System is going down for (shutdown,reboot) NOW!
```

message.

Anyone else see something like this and know how to fix it.  I wouldn't even know what other info is necessary, but if anyone knows how to help or where to look, please let me know what info would even be helpful at this point.  I did look through the openrc bug list, but nothing like this popped out at me.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

When did this most recently work?  What have you changed since then?

----------

## tenspd137

The last kernel I was running was 3.1.4-ck, but this computer had been down for a while (the water pump broke, and I didn't have time to fix it until recently), so when I brought it back up, I spent some time emerging world until everything was back up, but shutdown still worked.  Later, I decided to upgrade the kernel, but I got lazy did not update the initramfs - I just used the one I made from the previous kernel (maybe that has something to do with it) because it seemed to work.  In retrospect - could that be causing the problem?  Other than that, I tried to make my kernel setups match as much as possible by doing side by side menuconfigs.  I just noticed this after working with the machine doing some more updates over night:

```
 emerge -uavDN world && shutdown -h now
```

to let it run overnight, but when I checked it in the morning, it was stuck on shutdown and has done so ever since.

I will admit that I tried reusing the initramfs instead of creating a new one because I have had little luck in doing it, but this one worked.

here is my kernel config for the 3.7.0 kernel.  I think I have all the power options right, maybe this will help:

http://pastebin.com/WQcUq7sd

Hopefully that is what you were looking for.  Let me know what other info you might need.

Thanks!

----------

## ulenrich

 *tenspd137 wrote:*   

> I am running  an X86_64  gentoo-sources kernel 3.7.0 with OpenRC 11.8. 

  Hallo tenspd, the Maintainer of Linux stable.point releases - Greg Kroah-Hartman - qualifies Linus linux-3.x.null releases as RC quality (at most - if not beta - this came out in a discussion on the purpose of his openSUSE tumbleweed work at opensuse devel mailing list). If you try a most recent unstable kernel then please update to the most recent point release - as of today linux-3.7.4

And go with vanilla-sources. gentoo-sources is poorly just about fbcondecor which is not worth the resulting problems. [Edit] I made a bug of this: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453898

----------

